
(2005) Cedars-Sinai Doctors Cling to Paper - valgaze
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A52384-2005Mar20.html
======
Chris2048
The nurses/system are liable here - they should not have the authority to just
change a dosage, but if they do, it should be reported back.

